# Muskieee



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Went out today with my brother landed a decent fish saw a 45'+ on a follow wish he was bigger but this will do for now !!!


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

............


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Whitemw said:


> Went out today with my brother landed a decent fish saw a 45'+ on a follow wish he was bigger but this will do for now !!!


Nothing at all wrong with a 45 foot muskie. Sounds like you're getting greedy.


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

45"


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

You knew what I ment


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Whitemw said:


> You knew what I ment
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lighten up, Francis. Nice job on the muskie. They're cool fish.


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Moreee Muskie madness ))


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

What lake are you fishing on?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Scioto River?


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Creek n Ohio


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry guys my friends would kill me if I told it took us so long to understand the patience of this sport...Muskie fishing is unlike any other fishing. An I'm now hooked


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side, haha! Muskie fishing is more like hunting than fishing. First, nice work on the hush hush, I learned the hard way and you're starting off good. Second, glad to see that you are handling the fish well and putting them back! 

Topraiders, Crane balsa twitch, and bucktails are pretty much lights out in creeks/rivers.


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Larry dahlbergs subsurface wide glide if you haven't heard of it look it up!!! Ive also been twitching super shad rap n they tbone them I call it the "sexy wobble!" lol


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

......


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Caught 4 fish td all released to fight again... 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice fish! I am just starting muskie fishing. I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Another today!!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like you are tearing them up! Good job man


----------

